# Lawrence Woods State Nature Preserve to Close January 8 and 9 for Controlled Hunts



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

According to the ODNR, DNAP, Lawrence Woods State Nature Preserve in Hardin County will be closed to the public January 8 and 9 due to special controlled deer hunts.More...

More...


----------

